# Best 2k lacquer/clear



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hiya, 
A question for painting gurus, which is the better clear for diy /panel repair and wheel use, 
Lechler Mega lack,
Lechler Macrofan 2000,
Body+,
Novol,
HB 493,495,496
or 
Max Meyer 0200 / 6000

Any recommendations or advice appreciated.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've used quite a few clears. All on my garage and not a booth. Max Mayer 0200 is amazing stuff.
I've been really surprised at how it flows out and how it polishes. Others can be really difficult to flat and polish. 

I did find it slightly thinner than some clears I've used but you can just spray a little quicker. It also smells quite nice as it dries and not as potent as some 


Definitely can't go wrong witb it though .

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

theshoe202 said:


> It also smells quite nice as it dries
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Seriously ?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

*smelly paint*

Another lacquer that seems to be really good is 'Quartz's Crystal Clear (slow) or their 'Liquid glass' / speedgloss (fast)

Any one heard of or have any experience of them?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Sherwin Willams do a nice clear though I've been told by my supplier they won't be importing it into the UK soon, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

SamD said:


> Sherwin Willams do a nice clear though I've been told by my supplier they won't be importing it into the UK soon, correct me if I'm wrong.


Sherwin 321 is lovely to spray, shame the range is awful, they have pulled out of the UK because the product FAILS.

I know first hand how, as it almost closed the shop i worked in due to amount of re-work we had because of it.


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

theshoe202 said:


> I've used quite a few clears. All on my garage and not a booth. Max Mayer 0200 is amazing stuff.
> I've been really surprised at how it flows out and how it polishes. Others can be really difficult to flat and polish.
> 
> I did find it slightly thinner than some clears I've used but you can just spray a little quicker. It also smells quite nice as it dries and not as potent as some
> ...


I agree on the max Mayer I use to use it on all my jobs,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

3gdean said:


> Sherwin 321 is lovely to spray, shame the range is awful, they have pulled out of the UK because the product FAILS.
> 
> I know first hand how, as it almost closed the shop i worked in due to amount of re-work we had because of it.


HPC15 is really good but no doubt I will be moving over to something else very soon. Can I ask what the issue was with the re works?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

various issues especially with the "air dry", the worst being lacquer peeling in sheets off of basecoat, only a couple of times.

majority and common occurrence was the sheer amount of gloss drop, it would come back after 2 months looking matt and pitted.
reds seemed to be the worst., more basecoat so pulled in more?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Strange I've used it over a year now and never had that issue, or maybe no one has found me to complain lol


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

We have some Sherwin air dry where I am, We only use for very quick jobs or screw ups. It's incredibly thin, as thin as thinners. I wouldn't use it for main bigger jobs. Max Meyer I like


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

JCoxy said:


> We have some Sherwin air dry where I am, We only use for very quick jobs or screw ups. It's incredibly thin, as thin as thinners. I wouldn't use it for main bigger jobs. Max Meyer I like


Totally agree it's perfect for smart repairs, wouldn't go any bigger than that.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

SamD said:


> Totally agree it's perfect for *cheap end* smart repairs, wouldn't go any bigger than that.


Fixed that for ya :thumb:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

squiggs said:


> Fixed that for ya :thumb:


You figured me out :lol:


----------

